# Tears of the Burning Sky: Firestorm



## Nebten (Nov 13, 2008)

I would like a clearification with regards to the effects of the Firestorm. In the last paragraph on the sidebar on page 9 it says that teleporting within the area of the firestorm does an additional 1d6 of negative energy damage/100' along with the usual fire damage. 

Now does this damage occur even if the heroes are walking through the firestorm with the effects of the orb up?

My party and I are really enjoying the campaign.

Thanx,
  Ben


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 14, 2008)

My read of that sidebar is that the additional damage only affects those teleporting, an additional danger on top of the 'normal' Burning Sky affect.

As such walking in doesn't risk this damage.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 14, 2008)

I mis-typed when I put "walking" instead of teleporting.

In any case, my question is answered later on in the mod under the Devils encounter where it says that they take both forms of damage when its assumed the players have the orb up and running. So it looks like they take both forms of damage even if they are in a cleared out portion of the firestorm.


----------



## Selganor (Nov 15, 2008)

The orb just clear the firestorm in the material world. The damage you take from the Burning Sky effect is due to the rip in the astral space that lets elemental fire bleed into it.

Near the fortress the Dark Pyre also adds a connection to the negative plane into that, so you take both damage while teleporting.


----------

